# big bird halloween makeup!



## mariserinb (Oct 29, 2009)

hey guys! i need a little input on my halloween makeup.

i'm being big bird (my costume is pretty great), but i'm kinda doing my own version.  he has hot pink eye lids and bright turquoise liner (or whatever it is on a bird). then, of course, he's yellow. i'm attaching a picture of what i tried so far.

products i used:
too faced mess in a dress e/s
nyx chick e/s
UD 24/7 eyeliner pencil in electric
UD deluxe e/s in peace
milani glitter creams
and i also have fake lashes with turquoise feathers at the corner!

i'm looking for some other ideas and input! i also have a brighter yellow i think i'll use, too.

thanks!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would think that crafts might benefit the costume.  So make something like the mermaid mask shape that misschevious made, but have it yellow with yellow sequins and maybe some yellow feathers.


----------



## mariserinb (Oct 30, 2009)

hmm.....that could be cool.....my costume is completely yellow feathers, and i will definitely have extra.  what would i use to glue them on?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 30, 2009)

You could use spirit gum and put sequins at the base of the feathers.
Other than that some people use eyelash glue.


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 30, 2009)

You could do blazeno.8 mentioned above, I think thats a pretty great idea! But if you decide to do pink eye makeup still, I think if you're able to find blue or turquoise feather eyelashes (such short notice now..) instead of turquioise liner, that would look awesome too!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey hun, please don't take offense to this, because I don't mean it in a nasty way, but I'm not loving the yellow on the face...it kind of makes you look jaundiced. I do LOVE the idea of using the extra feathers to create a mask of sorts...I think that would look great on you...and if you added yellow sequins it would make the whole thing pop! I like the shadows, I think the only thing I might suggest doing differently is maybe keep everything round. Big Bird had big round eyes, so I think if you kept your shadows a little more rounded on the outside, it might translate better. Great (and VERY creative) idea though, I love this!

Also, you might want to try a nice bright coral for your lips (as opposed to straight orange, like his beak), like vegas volt. From your pictures, I think it would look beautiful on you.


----------



## mariserinb (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL....totally not offended by the jaundice comment....i thought the yellow looked pretty weak, that's one of the reasons i posted for help!

just bought some really small yellow rhinestones and some sequins in yellow pink and turquoise. now i just need to figure out what i want to do with them....

oh, and to blackened dove, i already have the turquoise feather lashes, mentioned it above actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just didn't wanna mess em up when i was playing around.

thanks for the ideas so far guys!!!


----------



## mariserinb (Oct 30, 2009)

oh, also, big bird has a yellow beak. so originally i was gonna try and do yellow lips, which i (sorta) did above. but i don't like how it looks. so coral or maybe a pink?


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_oh, also, big bird has a yellow beak. so originally i was gonna try and do yellow lips, which i (sorta) did above. but i don't like how it looks. so coral or maybe a pink?_

 
Dude...I'm such an asshat sometimes. LOL I totally thought his beak was orange. Duh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I think coral or pink would be nice...not so much for the yellow though...


----------



## mariserinb (Oct 31, 2009)

haha.......ya i think pink would be nice......


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going as a character also, but I'm being taking a lot of "artistic license" with it.  I'd say go for the coral lips.


----------



## mariserinb (Nov 1, 2009)

*big bird halloween makeup final product*

thought i'd give an update on the final product....

the pics aren't that great but you can get the idea.  my face was partially yellow but the pics don't show it. also my makeup was smeared by the time i got  any pictures taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and all of the pink was glittery and so was the yellow, it was super pretty. should have taken better pictures but it's okay.

overall, i think it looks MUCH better than the original. thanks guys!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 2, 2009)

That's one kickin' costume!


----------



## mariserinb (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks


----------

